# My first cooledor and my stash



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I figured that since everybody on here likes pics so much I would post up a few of my collection now that my first cooledor is functional and beginning to fill haha sorry the pic quality sucks there was a weird glare where i took these pics.

First off is the cooledor.....









Oliva's, Padrons, Tats, and a few other misc sticks









CAO, Gurkha, Macanudo, Perdoma, RP









Random singles









DPG and Family 









Padilla and a few Cusano Sungrown (letting these age)









Torano









Cuba Libre's (also aging)









Coffins (Def gonna have to pick up some more of these they look so sad all alone lol)









Lastly this is my other humidor that holds all of my AF and Liga stuff


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks good! I can't wait to see your photo a year from now


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha I am a little scared of that lol. Believe it or not about 3/4 of that is just in the last 1.5 months.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice stash bro, thanks for sharing


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn Jeff, you're straight killin it with that stash! looking good bro!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Love the set up! Nice stash to boot!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice stash.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very very nice and quite a selection. That cooler is a prime candidate for standing upright and putting two shelves in!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very very nice and quite a selection. That cooler is a prime candidate for standing upright and putting two shelves in!!


That's what I was thinking Shawn!
Looks good!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

> Very very nice and quite a selection. That cooler is a prime candidate for standing upright and putting two shelves in!!


Do you think i would be able to take better advantage of my space by doing that?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> Do you think i would be able to take better advantage of my space by doing that?


Nice stash, Jeff! That looks like an Igloo 48qt... That's what I have and I going to be turning mine on end and putting shelves in soon. I'm thinking i'll be able to get another 150 sticks in there that way.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

It is a 48qt igloo lol. I have been thinking about putting shelves in it.....you are all convincing me lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeepman you coolerdor looks almost as nice as you boobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeepman you coolerdor looks almost as nice as you boobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Would that be called Undercleavage? :lol:


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

wow josh....i think your the first person to actually notice that was an undercrown lol every body else just sees boobs and loses focus on the rest haha! Let's just say I enjoyed getting my gf to pose for that pic with a cigar ;-)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> wow josh....i think your the first person to actually notice that was an undercrown lol every body else just sees boobs and loses focus on the rest haha! Let's just say I enjoyed getting my gf to pose for that pic with a cigar ;-)


I enjoy that you got her to pose for that pic! :lol:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Man nice stash and great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome stash.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I enjoy that you got her to pose for that pic! :lol:


She's pretty cool about that kind of stuff lol!

Thanks everybody its slowly growing! :dude:


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks awesome man! You have some nice sticks! The picture I like the most is your avatar!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

jmd said:


> It looks awesome man! You have some nice sticks! The picture I like the most is your avatar!


Haha thanks John.....I am beginning to see a pattern lol


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

jeepman, totally missed that you and I have the same cooler. in case you want to see how i have mine set up with shelves and plastic tubs (they fit a lot more efficiently than boxes did): https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4eIVWMxsKZg/T2qRr9OrelI/AAAAAAAAArU/gJjQ1y8ExO4/s509/DSC01280.JPG

and, once i find the right size of container, there's plenty of room for more. i have since added another of the big tupperwares to it. sitting around 150 right now, could probably get it up around 200 or 225 if i tried hard (which i'm sure I will).


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

android said:


> jeepman, totally missed that you and I have the same cooler. in case you want to see how i have mine set up with shelves and plastic tubs (they fit a lot more efficiently than boxes did): https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4eIVWMxsKZg/T2qRr9OrelI/AAAAAAAAArU/gJjQ1y8ExO4/s509/DSC01280.JPG
> 
> and, once i find the right size of container, there's plenty of room for more. i have since added another of the big tupperwares to it. sitting around 150 right now, could probably get it up around 200 or 225 if i tried hard (which i'm sure I will).


Where they just cut to fit shelves from lowes? I was planning on putting the shelves in and than buying a bunch of cedar trays and putting them on the shelves with the HF Bead Tubes Kind of Spread out in there somehow.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually now that I think of it I am not sure if the cedar trays from cheaphumidors.com will actually fit in there that way.....hummmm some investigation will have to take place at lunch time to day!


----------

